
Ask HN: What are some good guides for non-techies to avoid Google/Facebook? - hueving
In light of the Facebook &#x27;revelation&#x27;, many less technically-inclined friends have asked how to avoid giving data to Facebook and Google.<p>Is there a good guide that tells non-technical people how to use Firefox with ublock, provides alternatives to Gmaps&#x2F;gmail (that don&#x27;t require complex setups), how to protect their smartphone from Google surveillance, etc.?
======
DrScump

      alternatives to Gmaps
    

[https://www.openstreetmap.org](https://www.openstreetmap.org)

~~~
jakeogh
OSMAndroid from [https://f-droid.org](https://f-droid.org) works. It's nice
being able to download entire states for offline access, very fast when
looking around, awesome for offroading.

I run [https://lineageos.org](https://lineageos.org) and have no problems
whatsoever.

------
duckMuppet
I really don't understand this. Social media is by its very nature,
social......

It's an asinine question.. It's like someone asking, "how do I keep smoking 2
packs of cigarettes a day and completely eliminate my risk of COPD and lung
cancer". Yeh um, you either keep enjoying those cigarettes and accept your
shitty ended of life consequences or quit.

If you don't want google or Facebook siphoning your data, don't log in with
them. You can still use many of the services google offers without logging in,
it just Won't be very convenient..

There are tons of alternatives. None of them are easy, some of them aren't
free. Because you pay somewhere, nothing is free. Proton mail is a great
alternative to gmail, but it costs. Hosting your own social media is harder,
mastadon or hubzilla is great for friends n family, but it costs time.
Ejabberd for messaging.

------
goreorto
you can't easily protect your android phone from google. "google play" service
is basically a process running as root. you can run custom ROMs but by
installing gapps you're pretty much in the same situation.

There's an alternative but getting it done is not for the average user
[https://microg.org/](https://microg.org/) Google did a great job locking down
users with android. I'm pretty much googleless and it's like dieting

~~~
duckMuppet
You didn't and don't have to run google play or google services..

I use an LG V20 and have never once used play services. It's completely
disabled.

Almost all my apps I get from 3rd party app stores, mainly fdroid and a few
others. As well, I've had an old google account linked to a prepaid card and a
phone that is rooted, and I used to download apps from play store with it, use
an apk extractor, and send the apps to my new phone.

The days of this happening are not long for this world though, as more and
more app devs are implementing safety net and forced play services checks.
This really started happening around the pokemonGo time period. Some don't
implement it correctly and you can still bypass it, but it's a real hassle..

A recent update broke a scanner app that I use to get alerted if a police
scanner gets really busy.. I emailed the dev to ask why, they implied google
is really pushing these safety checks now. Wonderful security, keeping us
safe..

Even still, you only have to use play and play services if you plan on using
the play store apps... I realize I'm an outlier, but then again, I've never
been bothered by the few minutes longer it took me to login via mobile browser
instead of just getting the app. Everyone makes choices about where and what
they spend their time on.. I've always valued my privacy I suppose..

